# mystery catfish



## cash9300 (Feb 18, 2014)

i have two catfish about 8 inches long that came with my 55 gallon when i bought it that i have no idea what kind they are. there's a shop about an hours drive from me that will buy them from me but they need to know what kind they are. any help would be great thank you


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I believe you have a channel catfish, a North American native. They can be 50+ pounds when fully grown. You're going to need a bigger tank!


----------



## cash9300 (Feb 18, 2014)

i was thinking that myself because they look like smaller versions of what i pulled out of the river when i was younger


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

oyster dog said:


> I believe you have a channel catfish, a North American native. They can be 50+ pounds when fully grown. You're going to need a bigger tank!


Yep I agree Channel cat for sure. He'll grow FAST too.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

In raised a couple channel cats till they out grew my tank. If you can get them small enough they are great to raise. Easy to feed and will eat most anything. When the got about 24 inch's I put them in my sister pound. Sadly with the drought we are having the pond has gone dry more then once. Most time catfish can handle the drought but this was bad one.


----------

